# [solved]Adobe Flash unemerged

## lukasletitburn

Hi Forum ich wollte eben flash emergen jedoch sagt er mir das dasd Paket maskiert ist. Wie ich kann ich das stable Paket installieren er gibt mir diese Meldung aus 

Wie bekomme ich das nun installiert.

```
tux lukas # emerge -S adobe-flash

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : adobe-flash ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  www-plugins/adobe-flash [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 10.2.159.1_p201011173

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9,054 kB

      Homepage:      http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10.1

tux lukas # emerge www-plugin/10.2.159.1

!!! 'www-plugin/10.2.159.1' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details. 

```

Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sun May 01, 2011 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-plugins/adobe-flash

Welchen arch fährst du? Hast du adobe-flash maskiert (package.mask)? Evtl. etwas an ACCEPT_LICENSE rumgespielt?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Licenses

----------

## Knieper

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tux lukas # emerge www-plugin/10.2.159.1
> 
> ...

 

Dir ist klar, dass das kompletter Blödsinn ist? "emerge adobe-flash" reicht im Normalfall. Evtl. noch

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1
```

 in die /etc/portage/package.license einfügen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich fahre x86_64

Wie stelle ich den und wo die License richtig ein das mir adobe-flash installiert wird? Kann es auch so einstellen das ich immer gefragt werde ob die License bei dem zu installierenden Paket annehme?

in /etc/make.globals

Steht sie auf EULA

----------

## lukasletitburn

So sieht es aus wenn ich die /etc/make.globals 

bei ACCEPT_LICENSE auf:

FREE:

```

tux lukas # emerge adobe-flash

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "www-plugins/nspluginwrapper" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 (masked by: GPL-2 license(s))

A copy of the 'GPL-2' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/GPL-2'.

- www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2-r2 (masked by: GPL-2 license(s))

(dependency required by "www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "adobe-flash" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

EULA:

```

tux lukas # emerge adobe-flash

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1_p201011173 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.153.1_p201011173 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.153.1 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Jim Ramsay <lack@gentoo.org> (14 Apr 2011)

# Mask old unfetchable (Bug #360529) and security-vulnerable (Bug

# #354207,#359019) versions of Adobe flash player.

# Will be removed in a week or so.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r1 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.102.64 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-9.0.289.0 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0 license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook

```

----------

## franzf

Andersrum sollte es sein: FREE beinhaltet GPL-2 (nspluginwrapper darf installiert werden), EULA NUR proprietäre Sachen (AdobeFlash-10, skype-eula, DOOM3, ...) (adobe-flash sollte installiert werden können).

Ich nehme an, du hast nicht verstanden, wie du die Licenses setzen musst. kannst du bitte den Eintrag posten, den du jeweils bei "FREE" und "EULA hattest?

//edit:

schau dir auch mal /usr/portage/profiles/license_groups an, da steht aufgelistet, was die einzelnen groups enthalten. Wurde aber auch in dem Gentoo-Wiki am Ende gesagt.Last edited by franzf on Sun May 01, 2011 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Wie stelle ich den und wo die License richtig ein das mir adobe-flash installiert wird?

 

Das steht genau einen Beitrag vor dem zitierten.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke Kniper hatte deinen Eintrag nicht gesehen. Es funktioniert.

----------

